# Interesting show on the History Channel



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

I saw an interesting show on the history Channel this morning at 6:00. it was called "Where Did it Come From? Ancient Egypt, Modern Medicine." They compared how the ancient Egyptian's doctored compared to modern medicine.

They actually did a test of using honey as a burn dressing compared to modern burn dressing's. Although the honey did not preform as good as the modern dressing it was only 2 days behind in level of healing. The honey they used was "Really Raw Honey"

I have looked on the schedule but can't find when it will be repeated.


----------

